# Angelina Jolie for Shiseido..



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 22, 2006)

she hasn't done any makeup in awhile...I thought this was interesting.  Guess she won't be mac spokesperson anytime soon.  oh well  I don't really like her, just her lips.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

the pictures look horrid. :/


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_the pictures look horrid. :/_

 
I know!!  i couldn't believe it when i saw them.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 22, 2006)

what picture?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

Some serious over photoshopping there, on a person who has found the right surgeons to enhance beauty that doesn't NEED shopping. Except to correct any lighting mistakes.

Whoever did her work did a PHENOMENAL job.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

here's one. Just...really overdone.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 22, 2006)

The link didn't work but she's definately had a lip reduction and nose job. and her breasts.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.justjared.com/gossip/2006...-shiseido-ads/


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_here's one. Just...really overdone._

 
Shimmer!  I NEED to see these pics and the link doesn't work!

LOL.  Help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NM, I copied the link that showed up when I quoted you and it worked.  But I want to see the pics that inspired the boob job comments as well


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 22, 2006)

here is an angelina plastic surgery link:
http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/angelina_jolie.htm


----------



## Kim. (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_here's one. Just...really overdone._

 
To me it just looks like a trypical add.


----------



## User34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I think she looks nice in them...
I didn't suspect she had surgery until i saw those pics... hmm.. oh well.. who in hollywood hasn't!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 
_To me it just looks like a trypical add._

 
I'm with you.  It looks like any other ad I've seen from Shiseido, Estee Lauder, Clinique, Lancome, etc.  Nothing special, worse or overdone in any way to me.  It's photoshopped but all beauty ads are photoshopped to hell to make those women look like pretty, poreless perfection.  I think she probably looks closer to that pic than most other people look to theirs.

I have always laughed when people talk about ALL this work she's had done.  For the longest people have been talking about her lips and how they're fake and they're this and that.  That girl's lips look the same as they have since she was 7, big and chapped.  LOL.  Looking back at the old pics it does look like she had her nose cleaned up a little but it's nothing drastic.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2006)

i think she's absolutely beautiful photoshop or no photoshop... i think the pics are beautiful.. LOVE her!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh she's gorgeous, no doubt about it.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 22, 2006)

i like her, but enough about her "gorgeous" lips...i think they're a little too much for her face, since she has such nice bone structure and eyes, it almost takes that away from her.
whatever though, she's "natural" enough looking to hate!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 22, 2006)

I didn't like the ads. I think Angelina is pretty (not the drop dead gorgeous beauty a lot of people think she is), but those ads make her look like an adroid.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

That's why I wasn't a fan.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 22, 2006)

hmm i dont like the ads either theres nothing special about them that makes them stand out
bt have to say wow ive never thought she was really pretty but in that plastic surgery link on the left


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 22, 2006)

I think she is a beautiful woman and has matured alot over the years. The first time I ever saw her I thoght she looked kinda trashy, now shes grown so much and I think shes lovely. 


But yeah I dont like the "look" of the ad pics, she looks weird/fake....


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I'm with you.  It looks like any other ad I've seen from Shiseido, Estee Lauder, Clinique, Lancome, etc.  Nothing special, worse or overdone in any way to me.  It's photoshopped but all beauty ads are photoshopped to hell to make those women look like pretty, poreless perfection.  I think she probably looks closer to that pic than most other people look to theirs.

I have always laughed when people talk about ALL this work she's had done.  For the longest people have been talking about her lips and how they're fake and they're this and that.  That girl's lips look the same as they have since she was 7, big and chapped.  LOL.  Looking back at the old pics it does look like she had her nose cleaned up a little but it's nothing drastic._

 
And a chin implant, and eyebrows lifted slightly, and cheeks slightly done. 
But all in all, really GOOD work.


----------



## MissVanessa (Aug 22, 2006)

It honestly looks like she had a teeny bit taken off her nose, but wasn't she, like, 12 in that picture. I look a lot different than I did when I was 12. Of course she is beautiful, but I think I'm more drawn to her because she's  just sexy, and there's something very alluring about her. I love Angelina.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

You can look and find pics of her when she was 19 or so and see the difference as well.


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2006)

I think she's had a nose job and probably something done on her lips but the rest of her looks exactly the same.

I think those ads are really dull and boring. I'm surprised. Shiseido makes amazing makeup but that might as well be an ad for Revlon or L'Oreal, nothing stand out...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_And a chin implant, and eyebrows lifted slightly, and cheeks slightly done. 
But all in all, really GOOD work._

 

I really don't see all that.  I see a woman who looks very different then she did 15, 10, even five years ago.  She has matured and grown into her looks.  This woman is like 29 now.  She looks like someone who has lost weight, quite a bit actually, and considering the fact that she was never big to begin with it's a signifigant change and it definitely shows in her face.  Her entire face looks more structured and defined.  Now she might have had some botox or something but I think all the "work" people claim she has had done is exaggerated.  But I'm going to drop cuz I'm not going to debate something that no one but Angelina and her plastic surgeons would know.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

truth.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I really don't see all that.  I see a woman who looks very different then she did 15, 10, even five years ago.  She has matured and grown into her looks.  This woman is like 29 now.  She looks like someone who has lost weight, quite a bit actually, and considering the fact that she was never big to begin with it's a signifigant change and it definitely shows in her face.  Her entire face looks more structured and defined.  Now she might have had some botox or something but I think all the "work" people claim she has had done is exaggerated.  But I'm going to drop cuz I'm not going to debate something that no one but Angelina and her plastic surgeons would know._

 
  I agree... i think she has just grown into her face!!  that first picture she looks soo young like 15 and now she's older...


----------



## xBROKENxHEARTSx (Aug 27, 2006)

Honestly, I think she just got her nose done, the cheeks, she could have lost weight, and the lips, maybe a little?


----------



## magenta (Aug 27, 2006)

i think her lips only look different in that link because she's smiling in the new one, and almost pouting in the other, making her lower lip look fuller. as for the cheeks and chin, i bet she just lost her "baby fat" and her bone structure became more defined.


----------



## shabdebaz (Aug 28, 2006)

Not a big fan of hers, but I actually think she looks great in the ads.


----------



## LinzBelle (Aug 30, 2006)

She may pose for sheshido but her trademark lips have Guerlain Divinora Deep and Matt #480 (which is only sold on Guerlain's Frence site). The North American reformulated version of it is Divinora KissKiss #540 "Envie de Beige." Just a little info for those wanting her trademark pale lip.


----------



## antirazor (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_I think she looks nice in them...
I didn't suspect she had surgery until i saw those pics... hmm.. oh well.. who in hollywood hasn't!_

 
That first pic is of her when she was like 17. I don't think anyone looks how they did when they were 17 when they're 30. Your face does thin out, which would make your cheeks look larger. and she's smiling in the second one, so of course her lips look thinner and her cheeks are pushed up more. It happens to everyone when they smile. Her nose looks exactly the same to me. Her face is just at a different angle. It looks to me like she's just grown into her face. I'm not convinced... 

ah. I just read this again and it sounds pretty aggressive. I don't mean it! I adore angelina. Not just because she's lovely, but because she also cares about things and is getting involved in the world. Which is something I've always wanted to do. But it seems a lot harder to help children in Africa in a substantial way when you're 19 and not totally loaded.

I went through a phase where I dispised Brad Pitt for no good reason really. I finally figured out it was because he was bringing so much bad press to her when she was one of few people in hollywood who were trying to do something good for the world. I'm sure everyone donates large amounts of pocket change to charities. They're multi-millionares. But she's actually been giving her time.

I just get bummed out when people rag on her for superficial or gossipy reasons. Which I realized none of you are really doing in a malicious way. You guys are just objectively discussing possible surgeries. To which I would like to add that I don't think she's had any.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2006)

check out goodplasticsurgery.com and look at the before and afters.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2006)

and, by me saying that Angelina Jolie had surgery, in NO WAY am I intimating that she is not a stunningly gorgeous woman.
I am saying that her surgeon(s) did exactly what they are SUPPOSED to do, they worked with her natural features to bring out the best in them and in doing so made the work so subtle that it seems natural.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 31, 2006)

She does look great in those pics.


----------



## Sonsireegemini (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I really don't see all that.  I see a woman who looks very different then she did 15, 10, even five years ago.  She has matured and grown into her looks.  This woman is like 29 now.  She looks like someone who has lost weight, quite a bit actually, and considering the fact that she was never big to begin with it's a signifigant change and it definitely shows in her face.  Her entire face looks more structured and defined.  Now she might have had some botox or something but I think all the "work" people claim she has had done is exaggerated.  But I'm going to drop cuz I'm not going to debate something that no one but Angelina and her plastic surgeons would know._

 
ITA...and it was mentioned that she took these pictures when she was pregnant with Shiloh. So she is going to look a bit different due to the pregnancy


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 1, 2006)

i dont think that pic is that bad.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 1, 2006)

I just love her photos for St. John Knits, that I saw in Vouge this month.


----------



## nadi_aln (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_The link didn't work but she's definately had a lip reduction and nose job. and her breasts._

 
oops sorry! accidentally pressed the thank button


----------



## neotrad (Sep 17, 2006)

I totally saw the Shiseido TV commercial today! (I'm in Japan)
I'm not her fan or anything, but she looked beautiful and looked so 'Angelina Jolie'! haha.


----------

